# Cool Color Changing Umbrella



## Karren (Mar 25, 2010)

Black with white spatters until it rains and then the white turns neon colors!! How cool is that? and only$38 at MoMA Store - Color-Changing Umbrella

Source - shelterrific


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2010)

i thought this was going to be very lame and a real waste, but that does seem kinda cool


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 25, 2010)

I would use that! Haha!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 25, 2010)

lol, I used to work at the MoMa Design store...the concept is cute, but unfortunately MoMa umbrellas are of poor quality. I don't know how many customers came to me asking for a refund/exchange when they bring back a mangled umbrella which they bought last wk. Unless you buy the big umbrellas with long handles (which are more studier) I would invest in a Jcrew umbrella. I had mine for 3 yrs and it still works great. they come in a nice variety of colors





Hmm, this umbrella is under a different designer, so maybe the quality could be better. I'm going to ask my former coworkers for reviews on this. If it's nice and sturdy, I might buy one for myself! haha


----------



## magosienne (Mar 25, 2010)

Cool ! I like this one, it would change from my boring black one. I agree the long handle umbrellas are the best stuff, the one we have at home we've had it for many years, me i buy a small one every year, if not two.


----------



## Eyebrights (Mar 25, 2010)

Very cool, I wonder what it's made of.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats pretty neat, but im kinda hung up on my Burberry and Coach umbrellas


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 26, 2010)

It's very cute but we use umbrellas to avoid heat in Southern California, not rain lol


----------



## honeymomo (Apr 1, 2010)

That's pretty cool, but I wish it had a better looking patterns! Maybe like flowers or something.. why is it splats?! :s


----------



## Ricci (Apr 1, 2010)

Ya I hate the splats ,but cool idea!


----------



## Karren (Apr 1, 2010)

My daughter the paintball fanatic would love it!!


----------

